
Why a Hedge Fund Manager Thinks Tesla Model 3 May Put Elon Musk Out of Business - aniken
http://fortune.com/2016/12/02/tesla-model-3-stock-elon-musk/
======
WheelsAtLarge
I hope this guy chokes on every dollar he makes from his Tesla short. At this
point, I'm tired of hearing how Musk is screwing up Tesla. If he has a better
idea, put it forward.

I'm not a Musk fanboy but it irritates me when these know it all are ready to
talk a stock down just so they can make a buck by shorting it. If he has a
better idea tell us about it rather that just telling us how bad Musk is
doing. Ultimately, he is either going to succeed or fail but no one knows the
future. I hate this saying but it fits well this time. "Opinions are like a
__holes everyone has one "

------
greglindahl
Nothing new: shorts have been saying Tesla is going out of business for years.
This analysis is a wild-ass guess that Tesla has absolutely no idea how to
build higher-volume medium-priced cars. Maybe they do, maybe they don't, but
this analysis isn't going to tell anyone anything.

------
billylindeman
I do find it interesting how skewed the market value of Tesla is verses GM and
Ford... Regardless of if the model 3 puts tesla out of business or not, I do
think the share price is due for a correction in the next 9 months or so.

------
jti107
This guy better be putting all his 9 million dollars into this short.

